# New Utility Leg!



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

I got an email that one of my owners and her dog, E-Lally- they got their first leg in Utility this past weekend!







They also finished their Rally Excellent with a 99







WTG Mariellen and Lally!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

CONGRATS! That's awesome!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

When I saw this bragg, I had a feeling it was for Mariellen and Lally! Yay!! I need to find out when they are showing next, I always love watching them together.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

That's fantastic news!!







Big congrats to E-Lally and her owner.. 

Utility always fascinates me.. This is were the dog really needs to focus more on it's handler w/the hand signals and the article work..


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

AWESOME.. Big Congratulations!!!! I know how hard Utility is for dog/handler teams... Excellent News!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Trish!!
That's Great news!!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Thanks everybody. Yes, utility is tough to even qualify in..the articles, directed jumping..so many exercises. They are such a great working team-I'm very excited for them


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Always loving to hear when a dog does well! Congrats!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Great news!!!







Utility is HARD! Congratulations to Trish, Mariellen and Lally!
























Lee


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

AWESOME news Trish!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is wonderful! AKC competitors jokingly refer to Utility as Futility. It is very hard.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

Congrats! Wishing them luck on those next two legs!

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------

